# London Clinics ?



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

I am hoping you will be able to advice me on a couple of things really.
After having our 7th ivf treatment 5 fresh 2 frozen along with numerous tests ranging from nk cells to chromosome and many more I could add and still no bfp, (sorry haven’t updated my profile) I always respond well and have good fertilisation with blasts on three occasions, with steroids, clexane, aspirin and acupuncture on each cycle.
I now feel that it’s never going to work and I am looking into other options.

My lovely sil has offered to be to surrogate to our two frozen blasts and I would like some info on clinics in London, I have down loaded the clinic list but remember reading some where that some clinics have a 6 month sperm freezing policy ? and is this the same for frozen embryo’s ? Lastly any positive feed back re clinic choice would be great. 

Thanks for reading

Pudge
X


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Pudge
I don't think it is the same for frozen embryos as for sperm.

I am afraid I don't know about many London clinic, but want to wish you all the best, and to say what a wonderful SIL you have  

Wishing you lots of luck
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

There are some clinics that will do fresh cycles but it depends on how they interpret the legislation so you will need to ask each in turn - I do know that CARE Manchester will do fresh if the surrogate signs a waiver. 

Not exactly sure how it works at other clinics with embryos, as if you have already frozen sperm for 6 months do you then have to freeze the embies too? If so there is no point in freezing the sperm first. All the clinics I spoke to said it applied to sperm but not to the eggs, ie freeze sperm then make embies and in they go. But this seems is bonkers as it only protects the surrogate with regards to the sperm but not eggs used. Will never make sense of surrogacy law!!!!! and Im a lawyer!   But luckily the clinics dont seem to know either!

Good luck with everything and you are sooo lucky to have such a wonderful SIL xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Our clinic did as well, our surrogate had to sign something to say she was happy with using fresh sperm.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Marie 8 (May 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
Pudge, wish you all the best, hope you find the right clinic. 

Jo, Hope you dont mind me asking. I am 43( body clock ticking and dont wish to wait any longer that necessary), have been matched with a surrogate mother who is more than happy to sign a waiver to use fresh sperm but cant find a clinic prepared to do it for us. Care Manchester told me they wont do it with my own eggs because of my age. Would you mind if I ask which clinic you were at and how long ago it was? 

Is there anyone else who knows another clinic that uses fresh sprems please let me know. 

Thanks a lot.

Marie xxx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Pudge

I am so sorry to read that you have faced 7 -ves.  But look at my ticker.  There is real hope for you now that you have an amazing way forward.

What a wonderful SIL you have.  

We had frosties at Hammersmith Hospital from our 1st ever cycle.  We had a consultation there about putting the frosties back to my sister after she offered to carry for us.  They don't accept all the immue stuff and were very keen just to put them back to me again despite 7 negatives, all fresh cycles, and every test/drug imaginable.  Our cases sound quite similar in that regard.

We therefore moved our frozen embryos to ARGC who thought that surrogacy was a great way around all my immune issues.  It is expensive, busy and intensive in terms of the number of appointments for you and your SIL but they were amazing.  They will deal with surrogacy in a positive manner.  I am not sure if they will help couple who they have not helped already with treatment but it would be worth investigating.

But I could not recommend them highly enough.  Without their daily tracking I know that my dear sister would have m/c our very last frostie.

We did not have to go through any sperm freezing as the embryos already existed.  So there was no 6 month wait and no waiver to sign.  You might well be able to do the same with your frozen blasts.

If you need to know more about Hammersmith or ARGC then please ask.  Not on here too much as have hands full but you can always PM me!  

I may be very biased but for us, ARGC was the place that made our dream come true and it was worth all the extra visits/drugs/costs.

Lots and Lots of Luck
Carolyn xxx


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning ladies 
sorry i haven't replied sooner busy weekend and what lovely weather to cheer us all up.

Thank you all for your replies which have been very helpful.

There is so much to consider and arrange and this is just the beginning of our surrogacy journey.

HTH thanks for the link 


Carolyn- i had my 1st 2nd and one frozen cycle at the Hammersmith we decided to move to The Lister as for the same reasons the Hammersmith not excepting or wanting to look into immune issues. thank you for the offer of sharing info with me and i will PM in the near future. 

Pudge 
x


----------

